# my first DIY bubbler grow CANT WAIT!!!!



## PassionfortheGREEN (Mar 26, 2009)

well im very excited after hours and hours searching the net i built my own bubbleponic system
cost me nothing really made it out of a 60 liter rubermaid tub with room for 5 pots
i got myself 2 60gallon air pumps dual out so that 4 outputs
and a small fountain pump to agitate the resevoir continuously

im using the canna aqua line
yes all of it

and i got some g-13 feminized seeds ready to go with a 400mh for veg and 1000hps for bloom

im probably gonna need some help down the road but this seem like one of the most intelligent site out there you guys seem to be pretty cool and helpful
knowledge is yield, that what i say 

i just can't wait for beans to crack and get this **** going

i'll post pics starting as early as maybe tonight


----------



## 420benny (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome and good luck with the grow. Yes, there are lots of smart growers here to help each other out.


----------



## PassionfortheGREEN (Mar 26, 2009)

So to begin yesterday i planted 5 feminized seeds in damp 1 inch rockwool cubes and placed them in a tupperware container. i've had great result doing it this way ususally seeing a root coming out the bottom in a few days


whenever its time to take my seedling and place them in the bubbler how much nutrients should i begin with in my resevoir would starting with 1/4 strenght be too weak?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2009)

I wouldn't use the fountain pump--there is no upside and several downsides.  The air pumps will aerate the water making the agitation of the fountain pump unnecessary.  The fountain pump will likely heat the nute solution to higher than desirable temps.  And it cost money to operate, but really gives you no benefits.

Do not give any nutrients until the seedlings are about 3 weeks.  Then you should start at about 1/4 strength nutes.  The proper pH is critical with hydro systems.


----------



## PassionfortheGREEN (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks goddessi got rid of my pump, im sure i can find something to do with it

i still have my ph and ec pens from my ebb&flow system i used last year

my ph value is always aroun 5.8


----------



## PassionfortheGREEN (Mar 27, 2009)

changed my mind those g 13 can wait a bit

my friend gave me 5 cuttings from his plant
he grew his mother from some seed we got in jamaica from this dude who took us to a grow field(another story all together)
he was picking them right out the plant
we tried the product with this guy and it ripped us to shred, some great outdoor
so my buddy flowered a few he grew and they were incredible
great taste great buzz everything most of all an impressive yield
they are definitly sativa or sativa dominant strain

so now i gotta wait for them to root.... what to do .....what to do

so i went and got another air pump and a 5g bucket netted pot built a dwc bucket and i place a kush plant i've been growing for three week now from seedling and its about 5.5 inches tall going into its 4 nod nice short bushy plant i was growing it in rockwool just dipping in a bucket of nutients when needed but i couldn't wait to try this DWC so i ripped off all the rockwool where there wasn't any roots shaved off the bottom tips to cause the exposed roots were brown but healthy white inside
put it in the bucket and top fed it to get it going im using the canna aqua line like i said before 400W mh ph5.8 ppm-starting at just under 500

im sure its going to catch.... crossing my fingers hoping i didn't **** it all up 

gonna post pics tonight maybe tomorrow morning i gotta get a new usb cord


----------



## SmokedtheRent$ (Mar 28, 2009)

The GODDESS is here to save us from always learning the hard way.....I think I'm going to make her my internet wife....:hubba:


----------



## PassionfortheGREEN (Mar 28, 2009)

well here are some pics
the fist 2 are the jamaican clones #3 is the kush before i put it in the bubbler

the clones i spray them with a 5.8ph water with 4 ml/L of  rhizotonic supposed to be great for quick and strong root development


----------



## PassionfortheGREEN (Mar 28, 2009)

again the first is the kush before dwc 2 and 3 is the switch

i hope i didnt stunt it


----------



## Vegs (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great. You should start a Grow Journal over on the "Grow Journal" forum so we all can appreciate your hard work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2009)

Your little Kush is looking nice and green and healthy.  Just so you know, there is no reason to "rip off all the rockwool" before you put the plant into your net pot.  This unneccessarily traumatizes the plant.  You will need to do something about your white bucket or you will start growing algae.  You need a bucket that will not let light in--black is the preferred color.


----------



## PassionfortheGREEN (Mar 28, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Your little Kush is looking nice and green and healthy. Just so you know, there is no reason to "rip off all the rockwool" before you put the plant into your net pot. This unneccessarily traumatizes the plant. You will need to do something about your white bucket or you will start growing algae. You need a bucket that will not let light in--black is the preferred color.


 
yeah i gonna just quckly wrap it with black and white


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 29, 2009)

hey passion ya dont need the pump to agitate res solution as the 4 x air stones will do that more than adequately dude constantly bubbling away moving the nutes around.

uk420maan


----------



## Barbapopa (Mar 30, 2009)

Are these in 3 different rooms, or are 2 in veg and one under a HID/HPS?


----------



## PassionfortheGREEN (Mar 31, 2009)

I Have Aflowering Room A Veg Room And The Clones Are In My Kitchen Under A Weak Florescent


----------



## IRISH (Apr 1, 2009)

what am i looking at dude?

first post says, "i got some g-13 fem ready to go". second post, " i planted 5 fem seeds". third post, "changed my mind" .

what happened to the g-13 beans pftg?

any idea what your growing?...bb...


----------

